# FA Films?



## Bearsy (Mar 8, 2010)

Have there been any made? Either fictional or otherwise?


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it depends how you define it. 

The other night I watched _La Grande Bouffe_, which well was quite interesting.


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 8, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Have there been any made? Either fictional or otherwise?


Are you looking for a leading actor?


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 8, 2010)

Blockierer said:


> Are you looking for a leading actor?



I would like to be the leading actress :wubu:


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 8, 2010)

In my mind I was thinking Fat Acceptance, not Admiration... I'm an aspiring film maker/documentarian and I think the Fat Acceptance movement would be a great subject for a movie.

But if I need actors you two will be my first call!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2010)

so do i. i wonder why it has never been done before. at least it will be fresh and interesting. what genre were you thinking of? if you did a merchant/ ivory type costume drama i'd love you forever but i know thats pushing it-- especially since i noticed you were a documentarian. i've always wanted to see that kind of relationship highly "romantisized" . it would give someone the chance to focus on the visual beauty of a fat body , in motion, in nature etc... that would be lovely to see. that is something i'm positive i've never seen.


----------



## James (Mar 12, 2010)

disFigured is a movie that looks into the idea of fat acceptance. A lot of people seemed to dislike it when it was discussed here before. I thought it was quite a powerful film and well worth a watch.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 14, 2010)

Shallow Hallow is a good Fat acceptance message in it.


----------



## Nutty (Mar 14, 2010)

Monique made that Fat Girlz movie in 2005.


----------



## bbwsweetienorcal (Mar 14, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Monique made that Fat Girlz movie in 2005.



While I love Monique, that was just about the most delusional and horribly made movies- ever.

Love Shallow Hal though.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

It would be nice for them just to do a simple romantic comedy where the gal is a BBW and for them not to make an issue out of it. Or atleast not treat topic of her weight in an explotive way.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 15, 2010)

the steve carrell _get smart_ isn't an "fa movie" but it's often cited as a rare example that puts across its fat joke sequence with grace.

_road trip_ is an fa movie.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

What happens in Road Trip?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 15, 2010)

I really liked _Hair Show _which is another film with Mo'Nique as one of the stars. It didn't exactly get high reviews though I liked it a lot. What I liked most about it was that there was a romantic relationship going on between Peaches (Mo'Nique) and some professional photographer dude and it was *just* a romance. It didn't center around her fat, her fat wasn't meantioned, etc. There was a competative vibe going on between her and a thin sister which one could have interpreted as being weight related but you didn't need a fat or thin person to play either role. I don't know, I liked it.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess some could argue that "Hair Spray" is an FA film. Although as with most things related to John Waters, it's played for camp effect.


----------



## JollyFA (Mar 16, 2010)

I liked "Real Women Have Curves" ...and also Brown Sugar with Mos Def.


----------



## mollycoddles (Mar 16, 2010)

Perhaps an odd choice, but I think that the anime "Paprika" would definitely qualify.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 16, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> In my mind I was thinking Fat Acceptance, not Admiration... I'm an aspiring film maker/documentarian and I think the Fat Acceptance movement would be a great subject for a movie.



I think this is a great idea and if you ever get around to doing it, I'd be down for an interview.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 21, 2010)

to those of you that think 'Shallow Hal' has ANYTHING to do with fat acceptance, SHAME ON YOU. the whole movie is a joke, and makes a joke out of fat people. the message isn't positive, it just says, "so what if she's a big fat fatty? at least she's got a good personality." which in no way is positive.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 21, 2010)

bbwsweetienorcal said:


> While I love Monique, that was just about the most delusional and horribly made movies- ever.
> 
> Love Shallow Hal though.



I hate both movies. I think they are extremely stereotypated.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 22, 2010)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> to those of you that think 'Shallow Hal' has ANYTHING to do with fat acceptance, SHAME ON YOU. the whole movie is a joke, and makes a joke out of fat people. the message isn't positive, it just says, "so what if she's a big fat fatty? at least she's got a good personality." which in no way is positive.



Agreed. I never liked Shallow Hal for that reason. The movie definitly made fun of big girls much more then it celebrated them. Only the end of the movie really showed any sort of good light on the issue- but still didn't do it for me. Glad to see I wasn't the only one who didn't like the movie!


----------



## midnightrogue (Mar 22, 2010)

the nutty professor


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 22, 2010)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> to those of you that think 'Shallow Hal' has ANYTHING to do with fat acceptance, SHAME ON YOU. the whole movie is a joke, and makes a joke out of fat people. the message isn't positive, it just says, "so what if she's a big fat fatty? at least she's got a good personality." which in no way is positive.





Fallenangel2904 said:


> Agreed. I never liked Shallow Hal for that reason. The movie definitly made fun of big girls much more then it celebrated them. Only the end of the movie really showed any sort of good light on the issue- but still didn't do it for me. Glad to see I wasn't the only one who didn't like the movie!



Ok. If we where talking about the Nutty professor, I would understand your comments. But, Shallow Hallow was (last time I checked) was about two shallow guys who fixated on physical beauty. 

In the end we found that Rosemary whole family are fatties that love each for who they are.

And I did not see it mading fun of big girls much more then it celebrated them.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 23, 2010)

midnightrogue said:


> the nutty professor



I forgot about that movie. Never liked that too. Terrible.


----------



## midnightrogue (Mar 23, 2010)

Jigen said:


> I forgot about that movie. Never liked that too. Terrible.



yeah it was dire, eddie murphy's "family" films always are.


----------



## midnightrogue (Mar 23, 2010)

Jigen said:


> I forgot about that movie. Never liked that too. Terrible.



yeah it was dire, eddie murphy's "family" films always are.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 23, 2010)

midnightrogue said:


> yeah it was dire, eddie murphy's "family" films always are.



But I considered that the movies he made until the late '80s were quite funny. Since the '90s they have been getting worse.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 23, 2010)

midnightrogue said:


> yeah it was dire, eddie murphy's "family" films always are.



I thought Dr. Doolittle was good though. Not an FA film but it was still good for Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Tau (Mar 23, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Ok. If we where talking about the Nutty professor, I would understand your comments. But, Shallow Hallow was (last time I checked) was about two shallow guys who fixated on physical beauty.
> 
> In the end we found that Rosemary whole family are fatties that love each for who they are.
> 
> And I did not see it mading fun of big girls much more then it celebrated them.



Shallow Hal was a movie that very blatantly and unashamedly stated that fat is ugly. Rosemary was beautiful because Hal saw her 'inner beauty.' Her outter bits were, from beginning to end, discounted as hideous which is why the beautiful her was played by rail thin Gwyneth Paltrow. At the end of the movie we don't even see an actual fat actress - its Paltrow in a fat suit. That movie couldn't have been clearer on its stance on fat hatred.


----------



## Tau (Mar 23, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I really liked _Hair Show _which is another film with Mo'Nique as one of the stars. It didn't exactly get high reviews though I liked it a lot. What I liked most about it was that there was a romantic relationship going on between Peaches (Mo'Nique) and some professional photographer dude and it was *just* a romance. It didn't center around her fat, her fat wasn't meantioned, etc. There was a competative vibe going on between her and a thin sister which one could have interpreted as being weight related but you didn't need a fat or thin person to play either role. I don't know, I liked it.



I thoroughly enjoyed this one too  It was so refreshing to see a fat woman presented as a woman first before her fat.


----------



## Tau (Mar 23, 2010)

drewedwards said:


> What happens in Road Trip?



One of the characters loses his virginity to this glorious fat creature - who is a plus sized model now I think. Its really sweet, she's insanley hot. They do the whole annoying bit where she's sitting on the park bench and his end is up in the air but on the whole, she's represented as beautiful and sexy. Thats absolutely one of my favourite fat sex scenes ever. The other is in Amelie, where she's imagining how many people are having orgasms in that minute  It's brief but memorable.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 23, 2010)

Tau said:


> Shallow Hal was a movie that very blatantly and unashamedly stated that fat is ugly. Rosemary was beautiful because Hal saw her 'inner beauty.' Her outter bits were, from beginning to end, discounted as hideous which is why the beautiful her was played by rail thin Gwyneth Paltrow. At the end of the movie we don't even see an actual fat actress - its Paltrow in a fat suit. That movie couldn't have been clearer on its stance on fat hatred.



I am not claiming it was a prefect fat-acceptance movie. I am pointing out that it has a number of fat positive moments in it.


----------



## midnightrogue (Mar 24, 2010)

fukin hell - we're really scraping the barrel here!!


----------



## Twilley (Mar 24, 2010)

What bothers me is that _City Island_ could have been an FA movie. The subplot involving the son was easily the most interesting factor for me, although shamefully underdeveloped.


----------



## James (Mar 24, 2010)

Twilley said:


> What bothers me is that _City Island_ could have been an FA movie. The subplot involving the son was easily the most interesting factor for me, although shamefully underdeveloped.



Yes, it could have been. There was a 'blink and you'll miss it' 10 second segment where the son is explaining being an FA to the web model character that could have been great if they had given it just a few more minutes of time to develop. As it was, most won't even notice it.


----------



## Fangs (Mar 24, 2010)

Road trip is the only one I can think of that truly showcases fat as sexy.

I've seen Paprika, but it felt like the woman was in love with the BHM's mind rather than his body. 

Still, when she touches him - she certainly feels the attraction. Aside from the FFA undertones, it's certainly well worth watching. Great movie.


----------



## Indy (Mar 24, 2010)

Bagdad Cafe Jack Palance from the 80's, great music...melons...need I say more


----------



## joswitch (Mar 25, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I thought Dr. Doolittle was good though. Not an FA film but it was still good for Eddie Murphy.



I remember when Eddie Murphy used to be funny! Beverly Hills Cop... The Golden Child... Coming to America.... 

Now?? After Meet the Clumps? and Norbit? Fuck Eddie Murphy! 

Except when he's a cartoon donkey in Shrek...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I remember when Eddie Murphy used to be funny! Beverly Hills Cop... The Golden Child... Coming to America....
> 
> Now?? After Meet the Clumps? and Norbit? Fuck Eddie Murphy!
> 
> Except when he's a cartoon donkey in Shrek...



I took my nephews to see Dr. Doolittle and we laughed our butts off. We liked it so much that we went right back to see it again the next day. The second time around, it wasn't as funny but I'd still recommend it. I do think you would like that one joswitch but you got exactly what you deserved with The Clumps and Norbit. Who didn't see that coming from a mile away?


----------



## joswitch (Mar 25, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I took my nephews to see Dr. Doolittle and we laughed our butts off. We liked it so much that we went right back to see it again the next day. The second time around, it wasn't as funny but I'd still recommend it. I do think you would like that one joswitch but you got exactly what you deserved with The Clumps and Norbit. Who didn't see that coming from a mile away?



Oh, hell no, I didn't go to see The Clumps or Norbit! The trailers alone were more than bad enough!

Ok, if I'm on a flight somewhere and Dr Dolittle comes on - I'll give a chance - but only cos you said so, Lilly!


----------



## Tau (Mar 26, 2010)

I totally forgot about Bagdah cafe (scuse the spelling). I loved that movie. Also, i really enjoyed Bringing Down the House - the one with Queen Latifah.


----------



## grubnboy (Mar 26, 2010)

Fritz the Cat

go watch it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 11, 2010)

James said:


> disFigured is a movie that looks into the idea of fat acceptance. A lot of people seemed to dislike it when it was discussed here before. I thought it was quite a powerful film and well worth a watch.



*BUMP*

Just watched this movie *DisFigured *(woo-hoo for Netflix streaming!) - and I thought it was actually pretty great. It centers on this friendship between a fat woman and an anorexic woman. 

Did I love every single thing in it? Nope. But overall I thought it was a good view into some different segments of fat stuff. The main fat girl character was such a relatable, realistic character (and yeah, some contrived stuff too - but much less than there could have been). I agree with James that it truly was moving though, and there were some good moments of honesty. I recommend it.

Plus - hot naked fattie sex scene 29 minutes in...rolls, boobs, moobs, and all...


----------



## bigmac (Dec 11, 2010)

I loved the original _Hairspray_ movie!!! Ricki Lake's character, Traci, was the exact opposite of the fat girl stereotype. She wasn't a slob -- she was cute as hell and wore some great outfits. And, more importantly, she was definitely not lazy -- she was bouncing all over the screen.

Roger Waters created a character who -- although campy -- was totally lovable -- Ricki Lake player her perfectly.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2010)

Babycakes was one of my all time favorites as a little girl...:wubu:

edit:

When I was in high school I saw a campy baseball centered teen love flick, Summer Catch(Freddie Prinze Jr,Jessica Biel) and although the FA team mate of Prinze gets ragged a lot in the movie about liking bigger women, he goes off and announces to an entire bar he likes lumpy,fat,massive sexy women, and those that don't like it can speak up or shut up. 

Has an awesome scene with a pretty hefty BBW in lingerie and attacking him.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babycakes & Hairspray were movies that I absolutely adored all those years ago, when there were few FA/BBW resources available. Whatever was out there, I didn't know about it, so seeing Ricki Lake so beautiful was a huge vote of confidence for me. I had a huge crush on her! :wubu:

I was devastated when she showed up on Letterman having lost all the weight, announcing she was going to have a talk show. Still, at least those two movie gems are still here for us.

Real Women Have Curves is the latest that I can say I really enjoyed.

Brenda.


----------



## LoriS (Dec 12, 2010)

I absolutely loved Babycakes!!! As a lonely fat girl at the time, it gave me hope...


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't seen it, but there are a couple of clips of it on youtube, from a Spanish called _Gordos_ (Fat People) made in 2009.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 13, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> I haven't seen it, but there are a couple of clips of it on youtube, from a Spanish called _Gordos_ (Fat People) made in 2009.



I reviewed it in the "recent movie" thread a month or two ago; saw it at a Spanish film festival. I would not consider it a fat positive film at all.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 13, 2010)

Like I said, the youtube clips are all that I have seen of it (and they were likely high selective).


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 13, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Like I said, the youtube clips are all that I have seen of it (and they were likely high selective).



That's why I figured I'd chime in.


----------



## Paul (Dec 14, 2010)

LoriS said:


> I absolutely loved Babycakes!!! As a lonely fat girl at the time, it gave me hope...


If you every get the opportunity to view the original "SugarBaby" (it is a German film and I do not know how to spell the title in German but it is pronunced sukerbaby). This is the film Babycakes was based on. I enjoyed Babycakes, but the original German version is by far the better one.


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Babycakes was one of my all time favorites as a little girl...:wubu:
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Babycakes was a great movie.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 14, 2010)

Paul said:


> If you every get the opportunity to view the original "SugarBaby" (it is a German film and I do not know how to spell the title in German but it is pronunced sukerbaby). This is the film Babycakes was based on. I enjoyed Babycakes, but the original German version is by far the better one.



Agreed. The ending of 'Sugar Baby' is very sad, though. The final image always gets me. For 'Baby Cakes' a 'happy ending' was tacked on that was very forced.


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2010)

Also known as "Fat Chance"(Comedy, 1981), and it's been forever since I've seen it, seemed to be a good movie.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Babycakes was one of my all time favorites as a little girl...:wubu:
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



OMG! I forgot all about Babycakes! I totally agree with you on both movies!


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 16, 2010)

imfree said:


> Also known as "Fat Chance"(Comedy, 1981), and it's been forever since I've seen it, seemed to be a good movie.



Yes!!!!!! 

That was an awesome movie I had the biggest Crush on the lead actress January Stevens. I was a Freshman in high school she was the first ssbbw I remember seeing in Film. There was a scene at an intersection that was quite poignant. I watched it like all 12 times it was on HBO that month.

PLUS the added superduper slayer of Mrs. Voorhies herself Amy Steel from Friday the 13th was in it. Not the best story but it was sweet to see two 300 + people find each other. (Even if it was done in a stupid Jack Tripper type of way)


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 21, 2010)

Fellini's Amarcord has a few FA scenes, and the teenage lead character fantasizing about the fat and very buxom tobacconist. But it's not a FA film per se.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071129/

Anyway, Fellini in general always had a special eye for curvy/plump women.


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 30, 2010)

City Island with Andy Garcia. His young son is an FA and joins his BBW neighbors website. Its a really good movie.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Babycakes was one of my all time favorites as a little girl...:wubu:
> Snip....



I watched Babycakes the other day... While I can see the sweetness to the story and all that, the lead character stalking the guy (you can't deny she stalked him) was kinda creepy and the ending sucked... like, he hurt her that bad and she is just going to kiss him and it be all ok at the end... 


PS.. I do love Ricki Lake though. :happy:


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 30, 2010)

rickydaniels said:


> City Island with Andy Garcia. His young son is an FA and joins his BBW neighbors website. Its a really good movie.



oh my... I think I have to see this one! Who's that astounding beauty?

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm693341952/tt1174730


----------



## FA_wro (Jan 1, 2011)

A Ma Soeur. aka Fat Girl.

Catherine Breillat's rather disturbing picture where one of the topics are the problems of growing up fat.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0243255/


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 3, 2011)

largehipslover said:


> oh my... I think I have to see this one! Who's that astounding beauty?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm693341952/tt1174730



I think her name is Carrie Baker Reynolds. She's an SSBBW and very cute!


----------



## captainawesome (Jan 3, 2011)

rickydaniels said:


> I think her name is Carrie Baker Reynolds. She's an SSBBW and very cute!



The movie was alright but watching her in it was amazing. I guess after years of watching the models here it was different to see a SSBBW in an actual real film. She is huge in the film and she is absolutely gorgeous. The FA play in the film....well, you just have to see it. It is worth your time.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 3, 2011)

midnightrogue said:


> fukin hell - we're really scraping the barrel here!!



LOL, seriously, when I clicked on this thread I was hoping I'd find a great list of films to choose from on Netflix.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 3, 2011)

Not exactly an FA moment, but I was watching Tim Burton's _Alice In Wonderland_ last night. Alice had eaten that cake that made her grow huge, and the Red Knight pushes her up against a wall and whispers "I like you, Um... I like _largeness_..."

Get's me every freaking time. :blush::wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 3, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Not exactly an FA moment, but I was watching Tim Burton's _Alice In Wonderland_ last night. Alice had eaten that cake that made her grow huge, and the Red Knight pushes her up against a wall and whispers "I like you, Um... I like _largeness_..."
> 
> Get's me every freaking time. :blush::wubu:



Really? Cool. I got to see it soon, (I got it on DVD for Christmas).
Actually, you mentioning _Alice in Wonderland_ and FA... when I was 14-15, I wrote this fan fiction, based on Alice, where Alice was a rather plump teenage girl, and during most of the story she got stuck at different places because of her size. 

Not relevant, I know.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 4, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Really? Cool. I got to see it soon, (I got it on DVD for Christmas).
> Actually, you mentioning _Alice in Wonderland_ and FA... when I was 14-15, I wrote this fan fiction, based on Alice, where Alice was a rather plump teenage girl, and during most of the story she got stuck at different places because of her size.
> 
> Not relevant, I know.



LOL aw, that's really cute Ivan.  It'd be great if you still had it.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 4, 2011)

Twilley said:


> What bothers me is that _City Island_ could have been an FA movie. The subplot involving the son was easily the most interesting factor for me, although shamefully underdeveloped.



City Island was good.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 5, 2011)

BBWMoon said:


> City Island was good.



It was. I hope that we see Carrie Baker Reynolds in more movies or even TV.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

BBWMoon said:


> City Island was good.



Yes, it was! It was so cool to see a FA in a film, and they didn't make him a creep. All right, his first line to that girl from his school was a bit weird, but then again, he wasn't the most social guy. It turned out well for him.

It was a nice movie. It went a little over the top towards the end, but there were a lot of secrets there. I like films like this. The family love each other, but at the same time, they always argue. And then it works out in the end. Andy Garcia was great, and I think Emily Mortimer is great in any film she does.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2011)

City Island was a horrible movie, and I was looking forward to seeing how they would handle the subject so anticipated on here...errr...no, just, no. But the whole movie stunk, so maybe that makes me less upset with the treatment of that one part of the fiasco.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> City Island was a horrible movie, and I was looking forward to seeing how they would handle the subject so anticipated on here...errr...no, just, no. But the whole movie stunk, so maybe that makes me less upset with the treatment of that one part of the fiasco.



OMG, I didn't care about it before but now I wanna see. :happy: It's like hearing a car crash in the distance and running to the window to look. Why was it so bad?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, I didn't care about it before but now I wanna see. :happy: It's like hearing a car crash in the distance and running to the window to look. Why was it so bad?



It was all just so cartoonish, and I can handle some drama.  Eeeeevery scene ( ok, a few with Garcia were not at all bad ) tried so hard to scream in your face - These People Are Hiding Much Of Themselves, And All Are Suppressing Their Inner Voices. Can They One Day Express Themselves Without Having Dinners Like The Walton's On Meth? Gee, I Know They Can, And They Will Then Find The Meaning Of Life ( say all of this with the most halting and monotone voice you can muster, you fabulous singer, you ).

You would think with all the turmoil, it wouldn't be sooooo boring - but the folks who wrote and directed it managed to do just that, make it boring and a huge one-note mess. 

Mossy - At The Movies......and throwing perfectly good popcorn at the screen.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> It was all just so cartoonish, and I can handle some drama.  Eeeeevery scene ( ok, a few with Garcia were not at all bad ) tried so hard to scream in your face - These People Are Hiding Much Of Themselves, And All Are Suppressing Their Inner Voices. Can They One Day Express Themselves Without Having Dinners Like The Walton's On Meth? Gee, I Know They Can, And They Will Then Find The Meaning Of Life ( say all of this with the most halting and monotone voice you can muster, you fabulous singer, you ).
> 
> You would think with all the turmoil, it wouldn't be sooooo boring - but the folks who wrote and directed it managed to do just that, make it boring and a huge one-note mess.
> 
> Mossy - At The Movies......and throwing perfectly good popcorn at the screen.



Great description! I thought it might be a bad premise or something but it sounds to me like it was just a bad movie. Such a shame.


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I really liked _Hair Show _which is another film with Mo'Nique as one of the stars. It didn't exactly get high reviews though I liked it a lot. What I liked most about it was that there was a romantic relationship going on between Peaches (Mo'Nique) and some professional photographer dude and it was *just* a romance. It didn't center around her fat, her fat wasn't meantioned, etc. There was a competative vibe going on between her and a thin sister which one could have interpreted as being weight related but you didn't need a fat or thin person to play either role. I don't know, I liked it.



I agree here. Mo'Nique's size was irrelevant to the story. It wasn't a major plot element or the focus of the film. Unfortunately, Hollywood is a business first, and the prevailing tone is that people don't want to see movies/stories with fat female leads. At least not unless it's a thin actor in a fat suit played for laughs. It's a never-ending cycle of insecurity and fear of losing money. 

Think about almost ANY romantic comedy of the last however many years. The overwhelming majority could have told the exact same stories regardless of the size of the lead actors, but Hollywood doesn't like to take chances on ANYTHING if there's a perceived safer route. In 1991, the movie Frankie and Johnny stared Michelle Pfeiffer playing a part originally played in the stage version by Kathy Bates. 

Interestingly enough, Bates was ALREADY an Oscar winning actress and fairly bankable, so it seems like it would be simplicity itself to cast her in the movie playing the part she already played on stage. But producers are a cowardly lot and wouldn't risk the ROMANTIC lead in their film on a "fat" actress. 

Of course, since the studios have almost never taken the perceived risk, they can continue to claim that it's all about profitability when they actually have no idea if audiences would respond positively or not since it's almost never been put out there as an option. It's like saying you're immortal based on the indisputable fact that you've never died.


----------



## mel (Jan 6, 2011)

I watched City Island last night and just loved it! I had no idea prior to watching it that the son was an FA so I was giggly when I saw it.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 7, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> Well, it depends how you define it.
> 
> The other night I watched _La Grande Bouffe_, which well was quite interesting.



I agree . . . I would argue that dreamland productions by the fabulous John Waters are fat-admiring in nature, because he has Devine as his muse, as well as the divergence of shocking subject matter to arrest your perception of what is right and what is wrong [as a product of strict culture of early 60s catholic baltimore upbringing, no doubt]. John Waters' movies are very much about kidnapping the viewer and showing them just how bizarre our ideals can be by turning them on their head. Love it!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been watching Nip/Tuck and have made it to Season 6. There is a really hot BBW that Christian hooks up with. She goes in to have some moles on her back removed and temps the doctor. There are some really HOT scenes. It's streaming on Netflix right now. Definitly worth watching!!!


----------

